# Elles and ponies



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Elles on Dartmoor with the cute ponies and foal.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

My Grey Spanish lady and her best friend.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Devon lanes.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, they're lovely.

Here's a pic of my Standardbred.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

And another ......


----------



## PaulWhite (Oct 25, 2018)

Elles said:


> Elles on Dartmoor with the cute ponies and foal.
> View attachment 314098


So cute


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

Lovely


----------



## NickRick (Nov 16, 2020)

So nice.


----------

